# When OK to board puppy?



## jconli (Sep 2, 2008)

We were planning to go on vacation to visit family in November. We have a puppy who will be 5 1/2 months old at that time (we also have a 10 year old dog). It is a 2 day drive, so I don't really want to take the dogs with us...is it OK to board a puppy that young for 10 days?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Isn't there any way you can have someone stay at your house? With him being boarded at that age you will most likely have to go through his training all over again when you return. Health wise I would check with the vet but if he is cought up with all his shots it shouldn't be a problem. You would want to get the kennel cough vaccine if the vet recommends it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Isn't there any way you can have someone stay at your house? With him being boarded at that age you will most likely have to go through his training all over again when you return. Health wise I would check with the vet but if he is cought up with all his shots it shouldn't be a problem. You would want to get the kennel cough vaccine if the vet recommends it.


Yes indeed get the kennel cough. I can only tell you what I tell people when they drop dogs off that normally dogs/pups when back home to keep them on their schedule and housebreaking should not be a problem as they do remember the home habits. I also recommend boarding a young pup after they get their adult shot to board for at least a week-end as sometimes in life there is an emergency and you need to board your dog. Is the housebreaking a 100% guarantee, no but probably in the 98% range.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

most boarding kennels alllow dogs as young as 10 weeks board (assuming the is up to date on its shots). the key is finding a good place. dont just look in the phone book for the cheapest place. if you put your dog in a facility where they stay in a run the entire time, and rarely see humans, then you will more than likely pick up a dog with issues. if you find a plce that gives them more one on one time, and time to play with other dogs, then their stay will be much better. 

you need to find a place to board them now, as good places will be booked. you need to get them in for a trial weekend, so they are not worried when you leave them for 10 days. you need to find a place that requires all dogs to have shots (dhlpp, bordatella and rabies at the very least). if the place is a good place, then hourse breaking habits should not be forgotten. only when the dog is forced to do his business in his own pen would you have something to worry about.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I like PetSmart because their hotel is inside, the dog never leaves the building, and you can also sign them up for Day Camp where they socialize with other dogs and a human.

Personally I would have a couple of overnights before you leave them for that long to get him acclimated.


----------

